
Google Cloud Spanner update promises less than five minutes of downtime per year - lainon
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/11/with-Multi-Region-support-in-Cloud-Spanner-have-your-cake-and-eat-it-too.html
======
boulos
Hmm, I wouldn't have editorialized the title this way. Something like "Google
Cloud Spanner Adds Multi-Regional Support" would have been better (if staid).
But even if you want to focus on the 5 9s aspect instead, I think that "Google
Cloud Spanner promises 5 9s of Availability" would be a perfectly reasonable
title for the HN crowd.

Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud.

